# Bubbling after shut down!!!



## Gtojustin (Jan 29, 2012)

Just got home from a ten minute drive temperature was just below the half way point on the gauge like usual. Once I turned the car off and got out I could here the coolant bubbling near the overflow tank. Last year I had a problem with coolant leaking out of the overflow I replaced the rad cap and the problem was fixed. Coolant doesn't seem to be leak out now but it is a fairly intense bubbling? What could the problem be?
Thanks Justin


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Perhaps air in the line? Did you check the yellow cap to make sure it was secure? Check the radiator hoses? Could be the hoses in particular the lower one may be time for replacement.


----------



## Gtojustin (Jan 29, 2012)

Okay thanks I will check the hoses today when I try and burp the system. And just to confirm I got the car up to temp this morning and the fans did turn on. Shut car down and bubbling began immediately and lasted for one minute at the over flow and I could hear air slightly hissing near the upper rad hose.


----------



## Gtojustin (Jan 29, 2012)

Just tried to get the air bubbles out of the system. I have the rad cap off and gave the hoses a few squeezes. Car was at operating temperature while I was doing this. I noticed that the coolant started bubbling so I went around to check the temperature and next thing I know there is coolant shooting straight up out of the rad! So does this mean head gasket?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

If your one hose was cool to the touch it means its not getting circulation. I would replace the thermostat first. Check your oil level and see if it's diluted with coolant.

Try running the car with the heat wide open and see if it triggers the T-stat to operate.


----------



## Gtojustin (Jan 29, 2012)

Checked the oil level it is good and the oil is clean as far as I can tell no milkiness to it. I will get a t-stat first thing tomorrow and let you know how that goes. It's just the fact that the coolant started to really bubble and shoot a four foot stream out of the rad lol kinda scares me. And after looking online people say that is a bad head gasket.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

If your oil level is fine all is clear, your not blowing smoke or burning oil I'd concentrate on something else namely the T-stat and go from there.


----------



## Gtojustin (Jan 29, 2012)

Okay thanks so much for your help I will let you know how it all goes
Justin


----------



## Gtojustin (Jan 29, 2012)

Tonight I put new t-stat in (old one the rubber gasket was very stretched out) and also replaced the rad cap again. So far so good no bubbling after shut down so far I'm very happy with this easy fix. 
Thanks for your help
Justin


----------

